# Love Quotes



## michal_cohen (Aug 2, 2007)

here some of my pavorite post some of yours;

1) "love is like playing the piano, first you must learn how to play by the rules, then you forget the rules and play from your heart"

2)"sometimes i wonder if life really worth it, than i look at your smile &amp; i know it is"

3)"to the world you may be one person but to one person, you may be the world"

4)"if you love someone dont put their name in a heart, but put their name in a circle, a heart can be broken, but a circle goes on 4ever"

5)"im jealous of every girl that has hugged you, because for one moment, they had my whole world in their arms"

6)"i belive in love like i belive in god, you cant touch it,you cant see it, but you can feel its warth"

7)"i get the best feeling in the world when you say hi to me or even smile,

because i know for a second i crossed your mind"

8)"the worst way to miss someone is to have them sitting right next to you &amp; to know you cant never have them"

9)"one day i caught myself smiling for no reason, then i realized i was thinking of you"

10)"why am i affriad to lose you when you are'nt even mine"

11)"i dont love you cus you beautiful, you beautiful cus i love you"

12)"you can close your eyes to things you dont want to see, but you cant close your heart to things you do'nt want to feel"

13)"i miss you a little, i guess you could say, a little too much, a little too often and a little more etch day"

14)"love is not finding someone to live with, its finding someone you cant live without"

ill add more later


----------



## MissPout (Oct 12, 2007)

1. "Love is sweet, delicate, dreamy an eternity of gorgeous moments."

2. "Where heaven meets earth, I find you."

3. "You are my sun, you are my light, and in my dreams you are only mine."

4. "Don't force yourself to love, that's why it's called falling in love... you just fall..."

5. "Love is a hard rock between two people and can't be torn apart."

6. "Love is sharing half of one another's pain and half of one another's happiness."

7. "Love is the magic that brings two hearts together and makes them one."

8. "Love is a one way path to Heaven."

9. "Love is like a flower. If it's not watered it will never bloom. "

10. "Love is like war, easy to start, hard to end, impossible to forget."


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 13, 2007)

thoes are great

why your mod is sad?


----------



## MissPout (Oct 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why your mod is sad? because my doctor told me i have a lymphedema in my legs and if i don't wear a orthopedic pantyhose i'll get legs like a elephant. and this is a good reason to be sad


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif because my doctor told me i have a lymphedema in my legs and if i don't wear a orthopedic pantyhose i'll get legs like a elephant. and this is a good reason to be sad



:s im sorry to hear that

i hope that it will change soon


----------



## pattynsd (Oct 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif because my doctor told me i have a lymphedema in my legs and if i don't wear a orthopedic pantyhose i'll get legs like a elephant. and this is a good reason to be sad



So Sorry - hope you can keep it at bay


----------



## FoxyMelly (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow those quotes were so adorable. i love them all hehe


----------



## Lelenn (Oct 30, 2007)

I find this one to be true...

"Love is like a mountain,

hard to climb,

but once you get to the top

the view is beautiful."

- Daniel Monroe Tuttle -


----------



## zeze (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice, thanks


----------



## makirollx3 (Dec 20, 2007)

1. "I'm yours and thats it, whatever. I should not have been gone for so long. I'm yours and that's it, forever. You're mine and that's it, forever."

2. "I think I would miss you even if we'd never met."

- The Wedding Date

3. "Love is like a tug of war. It hurts so bad to hang on, but for some reason, you just can't let go."

4. When he's around, my whole body knows it.. I'll keep talking &amp; stuff, but my mind will have no idea what I'm saying. I keep wondering if there's a term for this.

5. When I was leaving his house, I said, "I love you" and he said the same. I said, "Call me when you miss me" He smiled and kissed me. I walked towards my car, and my phone rang.

6. By the world's standards... you may not be perfect or even close to it, but I love you and to me your as perfect as can be.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Dec 29, 2007)

"Love is patient; love is kind; it does not envy; it does not boast; it is not proud. It is not rude; it is not self-seeking; it is not easily angered; it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres."

I am only the house of your beloved

"I am only the house of your beloved,

not the beloved herself:

true love is for the treasure,

not for the coffer that contains it."

The real beloved is that one who is unique,

who is your beginning and your end.

When you find that one,

you'll no longer expect anything else:

that is both the manifest and the mystery.

That one is the lord of states of feeling,

dependent on none;

month and year are slaves to that moon.

When he bids the "state,"

it does His bidding;

when that one wills, bodies become spirit.

-- Rumi


----------



## xxohitislove (Jan 12, 2008)

"True love is when you can't sleep cos reality is *so much* better than your dreams."

"LOVE. It's like lightning; you get struck once, and baby it *kills.*"

"Let's flip a coin. Heads; we stay together. Tails; we flip again."

"Don't go looking for love, let it find you. That's why it's called falling; you don't mean to...you just do."

Awww...I feel all lovesick now haha.


----------



## michal_cohen (May 20, 2008)

great one


----------



## missjade (Jun 25, 2008)

when i look into your eyes, i see me in ur life, our happiness&amp; beauty thats here to stay.......and when i see you cry......it breaks my heart.....im afraid u'll wash it away......


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 26, 2008)

These are all really nice quotes, i love my signature


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 26, 2008)

The joy in life is not in hearing the words I love you but in being lucky enough to say them.


----------



## Lolita Von Tess (Jul 23, 2008)

I read all that and all i can think about is my boyfriend...Am i the luckiest woman on the planet or what lol Thanks for posting


----------



## katey_pie237 (Aug 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif These are all really nice quotes, i love my signature



I love your signature too


----------

